# me & my boy chubbs (argentine b&w) 4 yrs old



## striggs (Jul 11, 2010)

hey ppl it's been a while. my boy is 4 yrs old now.


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 11, 2010)

What a BEAST!!! Awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW... He sure is huge and handsome.

How do people react when you go outside with your tegu like that?

I can't imagine doing that here in Denmark. People would probably call the police or something telling them I was walking a killer-reptile :crazy 

How normal is it to see people walking outside with their tegus like that?


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow! I can't believe how big he's gotten. He's looking real good. Do you know his measurements (length/weight)?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Holy crap!! That's a big , beautiful boy there!!


----------



## striggs (Jul 11, 2010)

he's 4 ft 2 in 22 lbs. it's crazy walking thru the streets of New York City with him. it takes me 10 mins to walk a block sometimes when people swarm around me asking questions. the cops are cool bout him. eventho they aren't technically legal in NYC. the cops ask questions & wanna take pix more than anything.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2010)

Big boy must be beastin it when you walk with him. Very good look gu bud.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 11, 2010)

whoah........... now that onehuge beautiful tegu.


----------



## robnpg (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice!!!!! Newb question, but they actually walk with you? Again, nice!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2010)

My gu doesn't walk as fast as me but she still walks with me for a couple feet.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jul 11, 2010)

That is one big fat great looking tegu!


----------



## reptastic (Jul 11, 2010)

robnpg said:


> Nice!!!!! Newb question, but they actually walk with you? Again, nice!



heck no, they will be busy doing their on thing.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2010)

No true ^^^ my girl walks with me some times for bout like 5 ft then goes her own way hahaha


----------



## tora (Jul 11, 2010)

You don't walk tegus, they walk you.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2010)

Hahaha that is rite ^^. You go where they wanna go haha


----------



## chelvis (Jul 11, 2010)

Man long time no see, man you tegu has gotten huge. Glad to see you still got him and still taking him out.


----------



## striggs (Jul 11, 2010)

thanx everybody, y'all r right. they go where they wanna go. i just keep him on the leash & harness because it's easier 2 control him. in my 4 yrs of havin him i've seen run once. one of the 1st times of me bringn him out he tried to run n2 da bushes & i almost lost him. he's never done it since but i make sure if he does he won't get away.


----------



## Herplings (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Striggs nice to see you are still around.

I have not talked to you in close to 3 years. Do you still have your Red Female?

This is APBTOwner from Constrictors Unlimited. Not sure of you remember me or not.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice looking tegu Striggs!


----------



## striggs (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanx John. Yea Herplings. I rememba u. I neva had a red tegu. If you're talkn bout my red blood python yes i still have her.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 12, 2010)

He is one great looking Tegu  . Are you going to breed him one day ?


----------



## Herplings (Jul 12, 2010)

Huh..... I thought your Tegu was a red. So, this is the Tegu I remember from 3 years ago then! AWESOME!
Man he is a tank now.

I think I still have the pictures from when you built his cage, and the Red Blood's cage.

Nice to see you are still around.
My wife Setsuki says hi. I am not sure if you remember her.


----------



## striggs (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanx Txrepgirl, I'd like 2. Yea, @ Herplings, he's a beast now. My dream is 2 build walk in cages for em. Maybe 1 day. I remember Setsuki, tell her i said hello.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 13, 2010)

He is looking 110% pure awesome bro, awesome job with him!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 13, 2010)

It's good to see you back. He's looking great!!


----------



## striggs (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanx Varnyard & Dave. It's definitely a plus getn a thumbsup from you guys.


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Jul 14, 2010)

I take my girl to petsmart every once in awhile and man does she attract chicks, either the ones that work there or the ones that shop there. I used to use a harness for mine til the TAKE OFF factor was gone. now she is like a tortoise without a shell... but a little faster but no more dashing. You have a nice tegu Striggs, is that your ownly pet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL. I guess that is the downside of being female and owning retiles - I do not attract any chicks :grno Not that I want to either, but even the guys are kinda scared of me since me being a reptile girl seems to be a very "scary thingy" :roll: The neighborhood kids do love to come around, though, since they think all my reptiles are soooo cool 8) 
(They do think I am one weird mommy, too, but that is a totally different story. lol)


----------



## striggs (Jul 14, 2010)

Kingwolf, i've only seen Chubbs make a run 4 it once in his 4 yrs. Now he doesn't do more than a slow crawl. It's just easier to control him when i have him on my shoulder as we're walking through harlem or bronx, ny. Ya neva kno what might startle em or if he just wants 2 get off ur shoulder when ya least expect it. He's the only tegu i hav but i also hav a 5 yr old colombian redtail & a 4 yr old red blood python. Lol @ Durazell. if the guys r afraid then they're punks & those aren't the kinda dudes ya wanna attract anyway LOL. It's crazy walkn thru da streets of NY with a giant lizard in ya arms. ya hear some o' da funniest comments. Da funniest tho is when the person doesn't notice it until ur walkn right past them & they almost jump across da street lol


----------



## Jefroka (Jul 14, 2010)

Very nice tegu!


...Jefroka


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 14, 2010)

striggs said:


> Da funniest tho is when the person doesn't notice it until ur walkn right past them & they almost jump across da street lol


We've had that happen more than a few times. We had our big Red Tegu and our small dog at a Little League baseball game in front of the bleachers, just enjoying the sun. When we were getting our stuff the leave my wife picked up the Tegu and a woman climbed backwards out of her folding chair, "Get that thing away from meeeeeee!". It was quite funny! The Tegu never flinched. He was on a leash (just for show when they're in public) but he's never run.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll probably never get my Mother to even come near my tegu; she's TERRIFIED of reptiles. Doesn't mean I won't try though.


----------



## striggs (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanx Jefroka. LOL @ Dave. Yea Nordica, maybe after a while she'll get used 2 it.


----------



## brutus13 (Jul 15, 2010)

That is so freaking awesome! He is so handsome. Its cool to see pics of big healthy gu's like that one! Congrats any tips for a newb like me getting my first Gu in august?


----------



## striggs (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanx Brutus. 1 thing i'll tell you is to have patience. As far as your gu getting used 2 u & used 2 being handled. They have to trust you 1st. The more time you spend wit em the more they'll get acclimated. Feel free to ask the many gu experts here as you may already know. They'll b happy to help you out.


----------



## chris allen (Jul 26, 2010)

Really nice looking animal...good job with him.


----------



## striggs (Jul 26, 2010)

thanx Chris


----------

